# Johnny Morris spinning reels?



## juggernot (Feb 28, 2013)

Looking for feedback from anyone who fishes w these type of reels w the short, very wide spools? How do they perform?


----------



## Brine (Feb 28, 2013)

Thumbs up. 

The wide spool seems to cast farther and has better line recovery than traditional spools. I just bought my 2nd JM. I have no reason to upgrade.


----------



## juggernot (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks......What size do you have and do you fish braid or mono or both?


----------



## Brine (Mar 1, 2013)

The largest size. Typically 8# Flouro.


----------



## Butthead (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a few of the JM reels with the magnum spools, as well as couple Pro Qualifiers, and a Pflueger Arbor. I prefer the wide spool over a smaller spool because I notice better casting distance and the line doesn't seem to get memory as bad as compared to my smaller spools. I definitely prefer using fluoro on the wider spool versus the smaller ones.


----------



## ram rod (Mar 28, 2013)

I was really suprised when i opened it up to clean it, all metal gears, good bearings. Much better than the U.S. Reel that is a similar design. There was alot of grease in the JM that was not necessary..


----------



## juggernot (Mar 31, 2013)

Do you need a large first guide on the rod to get the long casting or are any rods OK w the fat spools?


----------



## toofuss (Mar 31, 2013)

Specific spinning rods are a must


----------



## juggernot (Mar 31, 2013)

Do you mean specific for these wider spooled reels ? or any spinning rod? I'll be using a 7' one piece probly.


----------



## toofuss (Mar 31, 2013)

Any spinning rod. Thought you were meaning a casting rod like i see some ppl who dont know how to fish trying to do


----------



## juggernot (Mar 31, 2013)

I should have said " any spinning rod " I've seen and tried to tell some folks they were doing it all wrong, holding spinning reels upside down on casting rods and reeling backwards but they did'nt get it :fishing2:


----------



## Brine (Apr 1, 2013)

And I should clarify... I use the 4000 model. They make a 5000 model but it's too big for me. The 4000 holds over 150 yds of 8# flouro, which is more than I want. They also come with a second spool for braid if that's your fancy. I just got another last night and a carbonlite to put it on #-o Damn these sales!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 1, 2013)

YOu sell them Mr. Brine!


----------



## juggernot (Apr 1, 2013)

OK now the big question............is the JM worth the extra cash compared to the Pro Qualifiers ?


----------



## Brine (Apr 2, 2013)

juggernot said:


> OK now the big question............is the JM worth the extra cash compared to the Pro Qualifiers ?



I dunno because I've never had the spinning version of the Pro Qualifier. 

I only buy any of the BPS reels when they go on Sale. Right now, the JM is $79 (same price as Qualifier) instead of $99


----------



## thegr8cody (Apr 4, 2013)

All my spinning reels have braid. Except for my ultralites. I have three 2500 series and one 4000. I use 20# and 10# braid. The braid casts way better than mono is very limp and great sensitivity. Ill never use mono on a spinning reel again. Just my opinion


----------

